# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Viper, smart sunglasses, ZUNGLE Inc., Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - ZUNGLE Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Brand new Zungle ver 2.0 Viper

Published on Jun 21, 2018




> These people talk to Siri and listen to music with their sunglasses.

----------

